# Breeder recommendation



## lchinitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anyone used Caralot? Karbits? Any feedback would be welcome--as would suggestions for good breeders of moyen/klein puppies.

Thanks!


----------



## nina7285 (Jun 25, 2014)

*more info on a different thread*

In case anyones else comes across this post, there is more information and a recent review of Caralot thanks to SparkeyJoe at http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/25385-experiences-caralot.html


----------

